# Wedding Dresses!



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I love number three! It makes me want to get married again! 

I really don't like 2 and 4...sry..


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Oh I forgot to ask when is the wedding? Congratulations by the way! I'm excited for you!


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm in love with number 3!!!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

i love number 3 too!

FGR- we're not sure when the wedding is. I'm going to say next year sometime? But i'm not sure. I just want to be 21 when i get married. That was one of my dreams. Get engaged early in life. Get married 21 the earliest, Kids soon after like at 25 or so.

free_sprtd- i love it too!

Wedding magazines are awesome


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I love #1 and love love love #3!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

thank you JDI. I first saw the first dress and was like i want that! And then i came across the 3rd and was like, nope i WANT that!

Thank you so much! All of this means so much to me!!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Appylover-you are 20 right now?


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Appy, I am so excited for you! You have to keep us up to date on all decisions... okay... maybe not _all_ of them, but pretty darn close!


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

hehehe i am so excited for you! i can't imagine all the stuff that goes into planning a wedding, when i think about it makes me very overwhelmed. although, i have already started planning my wedding (including the date, and some of the details), and he hasnt even proposed yet! lol

keep us updated with how it's going!!yayayaayyaya!!!


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

I love number three.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

FGR- yes i am 20. I know i'm young, but everything just clicks with my fiance.

Of course i'm going to keep everyone updated! I'll need tons of help making decisions and stuff! I consider everyone on here my horse forum family


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

^^^yay!! agreed


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

appylover31803 said:


> FGR- yes i am 20. I know i'm young, but everything just clicks with my fiance.
> 
> Of course i'm going to keep everyone updated! I'll need tons of help making decisions and stuff! I consider everyone on here my horse forum family


Nothing wrong with being 20 hon! If you know what you want, you know what you want! 
I'm very excited to hear about everything!


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Those dresses are gorgeous. I have to agree with everyone else, I love number 3!
I remember picking my dress, it was the first one I saw. I fell in love with it straight away, but for arguments sake I had to try on a few others just to keep my mum happy. :roll: :lol:


----------



## mell (Sep 5, 2007)

i like number 1 and 3


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Appylove-No way! That makes me excited! Here is the big surprise...I'm only 20! And I've been married 2 1/2 years and I have a one and half year old kid! I got married just after I turned 18! Some people thought that I was crazy, but I knew that me and my husband were meant to be. 

I turn 21 in June! When do you?


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

no way! That's awesome! I turn 21 august 31st. 

My mom wasn't too thrilled when she found out me and tom were engaged. She's like he's old enough, but you, your young. (he's 25)

But his parents didn't care, so I'm happy about that.

I say if you find the one, don't let him slip away. My aunt and uncle got married like the lowest legal age you could back then. I want to say around 17 or so, and they're still married and my uncle is in his 60s i think.

I really want #3, but there are no prices, and i have a funny feeling it's going to be rather expensive. :? But i love it so much.  I wonder what my mom is going to think...

I'm definitely going to have to start a scrap book and put everything i want in there, and i'll make an online scrap book so everyone on here can see it all!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

That's so cool! Yeah my husband is older then me as well! Wedding dress are very expensive! That was my least fave part about planning a wedding! You want your dress to be perfect and you put so much effort into it, that you get really annoyed with the whole thing very quickly!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

yeahh i could imagine. Some of the dresses i was looking at were SO expensive, and some iffy ones were like $2,000 or so.

i just can't wait to start planning everything.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Yeah, wedding planning is so much fun!

Thankfully my mom was very supportive and planned everything with me. She was so helpful.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I spy a trend! So Appy, you and your fiance have 6 years between you? My boyfriend (we live together, not yet common-law though.. and I want a real wedding, not just a "oh we're hubby/wife just because!) and I have 7 years' difference between us. What about you, FGR?


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

9 years between us!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I was wondering if there was too much of a difference between me and Rick when we first started dating, but I've always been more mature than my age.. my mom says I was "born 35" because I was just so mature when I was growing up... Some days I see it, others I feel like a kid still... 

Sorry Appy, I feel like I'm hijacking your thread!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

well its more or less 5 years. He'll be 26 this year and i'll be 21

but that's still a trend 5, 7, 9


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I've always been very mature for my age. If they is something that irks me...it's an immature male. I had to be with an older guy otherwise I would have snapped..lol.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

JDI, i don't care if you hijack it or not. We're just girls and we're chit chatting away.

I was always drawn to the older guy. I was never into the drinking and party scene that many guys my age were, so i wanted someone who went through it and didn't want to go back. I've dated a few younger guys and it never worked out.

Immature guys really irritate me too. They're like too cocky and i can't stand it.

Tom and i fit each other perfectly because we can be really mature sometimes, but then we can also be total goof balls and we'll crack up over the stupidest things.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Yeah...lol. That makes a realationship strong. Me and my husband are like that too. 

He turned 30 recently and I always tell him "Don't worry baby, I'll keep you young." I'm so playful with him, so it's the truth!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

awww thats so cute. Tom and i really bring out our inner child. I love it.


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

HAHAHHAHAHA I FEEL LIKE I JUST MET MY LONG LOST TWIN OR SOMETHING LOL so weird how we all have the same situation!

FGR- I could have swore you were older, you come across very mature


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

i know exactly what you mean!! I definitely thought you were older too FGR, and everyone else too! 

This is so nice though, to know that i'm not the only one going through this.


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

yaya HIGH FIVE TO us cool ppl dating older ppl and acting more mature than we are!!! yayay lol jk

see ya guys lata!


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

Gratz on the wedding!

#3 is my favorite too. I dont like #5, looks too much like a prom dress.

Good luck with your wedding. Remember its the day for you and your husband. So if your family or his tries to tell you what to do, tell them to buzz off. Make it what you and he want - not what everyone else expects or wants.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

thanks kim! I've been finding out that a lot of the wedding dresses are like prom dresses. It's quite interesting if you ask me.

I will definitely make sure the wedding's about us, not what they want it to be


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

appylover31803 said:


> JDI, i don't care if you hijack it or not. We're just girls and we're chit chatting away.
> 
> I was always drawn to the older guy. I was never into the drinking and party scene that many guys my age were, so i wanted someone who went through it and didn't want to go back. I've dated a few younger guys and it never worked out.
> 
> ...


Weird.. you just described me... 
I had my moments when I was away at school where I just let loose and was a typical college girl having fun, but for the most part I just found those things... well, not up my alley. 
I see all those late teen/early 20's guys around and they're all "thugin'" - I can't stand it; I have to fight the urge to go and put their hats on properly...


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Appy, congrats on the wedding! I can only imagine how much goes into planning out a wedding. Keep us posted on your choices!


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

I love 1-3, but don't care for 4 or 5.

Maybe it is a horse girl thing. My husband always teases me about how old I act. We will be married 7 years this year, and we got married when I was 18 and he was 22. I now tease him about how he is basically 30.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Yeah it must be!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Hope you don't mind some old married gal advice. I was 30 when I got married and my parents were in the middle of a divorce so I had to pay for everything myself. Thankfully I had a good job but I still shopped the sale racks for my wedding dress. I think I was a pretty bride whether I paid $2k or $200 for my dress. (I actually paid around $80-90) I paid more for the hat then I did for the dress :lol: I didn't feel too bad when 18 years later I gave it to the good-will. My sister did all the flowers and I did spend a lot on the reception for cake, photographer etc. I think you can have just as nice a wedding by not overspending and not having to worry about the bills when you are just starting out. By saving our pennys on the wedding we were able to buy our first house soon after our marriage. My sister-in-law found a place that rented wedding dresses for her wedding. I thought that was a great idea, wish they would have had that when I got married. 
I do like dress #3 out of all the choices. Make sure you don't scrimp on the undergarments in that one. I stepped on the front of my dress going up to the alter and I would have pulled that one down and given my father-in-law (our minister) a good shot of the girls. :lol:


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Thanks My2Geldings. I'll keep everyone updated!

JDI, i dont understand how some of the guys dress. Pants that are way to big. Shirts that look like dressed, and hats either to the side, or covering their eyes. I dont get it!

My fiance always calls me a baby. He says i almost always act like one. I don't really think i do. I tell Tom that he's old sometimes. I could only imagine what it will be like when he turns 30

Vida, i will make sure i have on the proper undergarments. I do like the strapless dresses, but i'm only going to get one if it fits me well enough. What i'm thinking about doing it seeing a designer dress that i like, (the style and pattern) and then finding a cheaper dress that is similar to it.

We will definitely save for this, unless my parents (the bride's father pays right?) pay for the wedding, or some of it. We are planning on having a small wedding, basically just my immediate family and his. And his mom does wedding cakes so we'll get a cake from his mom, and we know a few people that do wedding photography and video.

Just need to get all the other details.


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

oh hun it only gets better!! nick and i went through the same thing lol when we were younger. now he will be 31 in a couple weeks!! it really only gets better because when you get older, the years just seem to get closer or something lol

its funny because you are describing the beginning of our relationship.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

i know what you mean. Tom and I were talking a while and we were saying how 20 and 25 doesn't seem that bad, but 15 and 20 do. I have to agree that as you get older, the age gap closes. Well appears to close.

Whenever he calls me a baby, i call him a little boy.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

appylover31803 said:


> JDI, i dont understand how some of the guys dress. Pants that are way to big. Shirts that look like dressed, and hats either to the side, or covering their eyes. I dont get it!


Gah. My biggest pet peeve is the pants-halfway-down-the-bum thing. What is that? Seriously? How do they stay up? And no thanks, I don't need to see your boxers. 
My brother is still a teenager and he's going through that phase. I want to pants him whenever I'm at my parents'. All of his friends do it too... 

That's awesome that your in-law-mom-to-be does cakes, and you have photographer/videographer friends! That'll cut out a lot of the cost...  
More dress choices/images please!
Rick's brother is a professional chef, and appearantly makes awesome cakes (specializes in pastries/baking) so if Rick and I end up together, I'm SO excited for the cake!! (Best part of the wedding, right?)


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

ok i'll go more dress shopping tonight  Its snowing here so i'm indoors until tomorrow.

His mom and I were talking for a good while when we came home from work. Talking about the wedding and everything, even when Tom was a baby. It was so cute. Tom got all embarrassed and everything.


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

awww! how cute! baby picture time! lol fun stuff


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

#6 http://www.davidsbridal.com/bridal_gowns_detail.jsp?stid=3346&prodgroup=10

#7 http://www.davidsbridal.com/bridal_gowns_detail.jsp?stid=3361&prodgroup=10

#8 http://www.davidsbridal.com/bridal_gowns_detail.jsp?stid=3359&prodgroup=10

#9
http://www.davidsbridal.com/bridal_gowns_detail.jsp?stid=3342&prodgroup=10

#10 http://www.davidsbridal.com/bridal_gowns_detail.jsp?stid=2980&prodgroup=10

#11 http://www.davidsbridal.com/bridal_gowns_detail.jsp?stid=2664&prodgroup=10

#12 http://www.davidsbridal.com/bridal_gowns_detail.jsp?stid=2022&prodgroup=10

oh this is so much fun :!:


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

i personally like 7 alot


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

I like 6 & 7, but they are all so pretty.  I love looking at wedding dresses.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

7 & 12 are my pick. I really like that A line style.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

thank you everyone!

I have no idea which one to choose. I'm really going to need my mom and sister, and my future mom-in-law to help me. Along with actually trying on the dresses.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I Love #6, 8 and 12... but I don't exaclty not like any of the others!

Goodness there are a whole whackload of gorgeous dresses out there!


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

well, as fun and pretty as they are online, they might not fit that good or feel comfortable when you try them on. i would go and try all different ones on including the ones you chose online. oh it will be so much fun!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

i know. I actually realized today how expensive all those dressed are. So i found quite a few that were mid range that i liked quite a bit. I just need to find the time and schedule something with my mom and possibly my sister.


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

***squeal!!**** oh man that sounds like so much fun!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

i know. If i'm not on here, or making bumper stickers, i'm looking at wedding dresses, or i'm on the theknot.com website ((thank you free_sprtd!!))


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

no prob! hahahahhahaha i have been on there all day! ive been looking at dresses for fun too lol. im in the 660's out of 3,526 dress! lol i see one i like, then i save it to my file and i can go back and look at them again


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

http://www.theknot.com/mynotebook.htm?gowns.x=1

these are ones ive set aside so far lol, i could have swore there were more...


what's your style?


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

oh and brides.com is another good one!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

http://www.theknot.com/mynotebook.htm?gowns.x=1

Couldn't see your dresses :? Can you see mine?

My style? umm i'm going to say, no idea lol. all the dresses look the same but different. Maybe strapless mermaid? nooo idea.

I'll definitely check out brides.com. I'm just wishing Tom would get up so i can ride today. It's a little cold, but i'm set on riding.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Did I miss any exciting wedding plans while I was away? Did you get to go riding today? Lucky, if you did!


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

you gave me my link! give me your link and ill see if i can see em 

have fun riding LUCKY!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

ok i'll do that. 

I'm going to post about my ride and some pics too. It's going to be in the riding section.


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

how about renting a dress?, a lot of people end up selling there wedding dresses after the wedding.....when i got married (almost 3 years ago) i bought a nice sun dress and got married at the court house.....couldn't put up with every one's demands so i did it that way and had a small party after it and after being with mike for about a billion years it just seemed the perfect way to do it


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I guess i could rent a dress. I know my mom still has her Wedding dress and i guess i like that part. To be able to hold onto it forever. But i'll look into it, especially if me and Tom are paying for it.

Tom and I don't want a big wedding at all. Just a small private wedding. So we'll see how it all goes.


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

Going to a bridal shop and buying a dress "off the rack" can also save money, if you can find one your size. 

Additionally, if you go to a private shop (not a chain store like David's Bridal) you can often negotiate the price down, especially if you agree to get your bridesmaid dresses and groomsmen tuxes from there.

If you have any wedding detail/planning questions, just let me know. I'm currently 50 days away from my wedding day!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

50 days :shock: You must be so excited! I'll contact you if i need help or have questions.

First thing i'll do is look for my size before style, and then once i have my size, go for style.

Quick question, what are these bridal registries all about? I see them and have no idea if i should sign up or not. Did you sign up?


----------



## Tasha'shuman (Mar 4, 2008)

Loooovvvve # 3! I wish I could go back and do my wedding all over again, it was fun!


----------



## ilovemyhorsies (Mar 9, 2008)

hope ya have an awesome wedding!

i really like number 1 and 3.....their b-e-a-utiful. 

anyways whatever one you pick i reckon you'll look gawjus!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

thanks everyone! Still have to actually go and try some on


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

3! 3! 3!
its prettttty.
also,
go to trashthedress.com
its an awesome site,
with some awesome ideas,
i want to do it when I get married someday!
you could do it with your horses...
some beautiful pictures.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

i'll look into that site.

I actually don't think i want to do anything with the horses involved in the wedding. Maybe because i don't want to deal with my crazy horse on my wedding day.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Oops I guess I didn't explain.
I was actually talking about the trash the dress site, in connection with the horses.
if you have a look you'll see what i mean :]
I actually found some with horses, they looked amazing!
wow you must be so excited...


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

oh ok. 
I haven't gotten a chance to look at the website. Fell off of my fiance's horse today so i've just been relaxing since i got back.

I am very excited. Have to start to get a move on things.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

ouchie, you ok?

I guess there's a TON of organising, huh?

I can't even imagine what it would be like. fun though.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

yeahh, i'm ok. A little sore, but i expect it.

I have so much to do. And so far our wedding is set for spring of 2009. Not sure what month or day yet. I already know who's doing the wedding cake, my fiance's mom. And we have friends that do wedding video/photography so we'll probably ask them. My fiance has brewed his own beer and my fiance's dad makes his own wine, so we have the alcohol covered somewhat. I have an idea of a dress that i want, the price is the next thing i have to find out.

A lot of the ones i posted are very expensive. Oh well though.

I just need to actually go try on dresses. I can't wait for that.
I'm sure once i get closer to the date, i'll be freaking out lol


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Are Vida & Gem going to take part, or no?


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

appylover31803 said:


> 50 days :shock: You must be so excited! I'll contact you if i need help or have questions.
> 
> First thing i'll do is look for my size before style, and then once i have my size, go for style.
> 
> Quick question, what are these bridal registries all about? I see them and have no idea if i should sign up or not. Did you sign up?


I am very excited! I'm starting to get nervous that I won't get everything done, though!

Bridal registries are awesome! They're a lot of fun to do (you go to the store, tell them you want to make a registry, and they give you a price scanner gun to go around and scan things you want!). Also, people love them because then they know what to buy. It's perfect for people like my fiance and I, who have been living on our own for many years and already have a lot of stuff. If you do make some registries, make sure you register for stuff in a wide variety of price ranges. Don't be afraid to register for some expensive stuff because some people will want to go together on gifts. My fiance and I registered at Kohls, Wal-mart, and Target. We have been told that we need to go back and register for some more stuff because almost everything on our lists has been purchased! So exciting! :shock: 

A word of advice: Start working on the guest list NOW. It has been, by far, the most difficult and stressful part. I just got my invites out the door today, because we were dealing with a lot of issues about who to invite, who not to invite, and how many people will actually show up. We made the mistake of booking the hall before we actually know an exact count of who we would invite (we estimated and were way off!), so now we're faced with the fact that we invited 380 guests and the hall can only hold 250, possibly 300!! :shock: It's weird to be hoping that a lot of people don't show up. ;-)


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

JDI- i don't think they will be. Vega has actually been getting worse with a lot of things. She is like freaking out over the littlest of things. And Gem, well. we think he's in pain or something. We're having the vet come out soon.

Nik-I will register for the wedding registries and also start to make up our guest list. I doubt it going to be as big as yours, but we'll see. my fiance and I are hoping to buy a house this summer, and we'll obviously have quite a few things. But it can't hurt to get more and everything.

I'm so excited


----------

